# Not a joke - HD shopping channels coming soon



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

From TV Week:


> Both QVC, a unit of Malone's Liberty Media, and HSN, formerly known as the Home Shopping Network and a division of Barry Diller's IAC/InterActiveCorp, are in talks with the largest cable and satellite operators about distributing high-definition simulcasts of the channels.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

This must be the new HD lineup channels that everyone has been looking for!  

QVC-HD will have to start selling fishing gear.


----------



## pparazorback (Oct 24, 2007)

grog said:


> This must be the new HD lineup channels that everyone has been looking for!
> 
> QVC-HD will have to start selling fishing gear.


YES!!!! I can die now. !rolling !rolling


----------



## Sphagnum (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm sure that jewelry WILL be easier to sell in HD... guess I'll be adding to my "blocked channels" list soon though.

Sad, sad...


----------



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

Now I know for sure I have to take HSN off our speed dial.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

My country 'tis of thee...
Sweet land of liberty...
...to shop in HD!

Land where my fathers died...
...is now Wal-Mart parking lots
but now I don't even have to leave...
my couch to buy things I don't need!

GO USA!


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

pparazorback said:


> YES!!!! I can die now. !rolling !rolling


crap!! :beatdeadhorse: i just killed this horse when i heard these are the new hd channels!


----------

